# Bridal Portrait at Boone Hall Plantation



## chipritchard (Dec 12, 2011)

Lauren's was wedding was yesterday so I can share her Boone Hall Plantation Bridal Portrait

#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Jogos Online GratisX!
Jogos, diversão online, 8500 jogos
Jogos Online Grátis - Passa-Tempo


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 12, 2011)

The first one is really nice...  I don't really get the 4th, not bad but as a best pick don't think so...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

That first one is such a gorgeous shot!!! LOVE it. I'd lose some of the sharpness on the floor. Otherwise that is perfection! They're all beautiful. That first one just strikes me hard!


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 12, 2011)

Great work. Love 1 and 4, tho not massively keen on 2. Looks a fantastic place.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2011)

#1 stands out surely.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was there for an oyster roast a few years ago, nice plantation indeed!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Love 4.


----------



## chipritchard (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you!!  Yes definitely a beautiful location and I go to the oyster roast every year!!  Just hate the traffic!!


----------



## blessedbawan (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome! Love you!


----------



## Cpi2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely shot..... i love all of your picture.


----------

